# lasciar perdere



## millenovecentosettantotto

Ciao a tutti! Avrei un dubbio sulla traduzione di questo modo di dire.

"Lasciar perdere" si traduce con: "dejar pasar"  o  "dejar correr" ?

Contesto: "Ho sentito un malore al fianco. Non curante lasciai perdere, pensando che si trattasse di qualcosa di passeggero"

Grazie in anticipo!


ps. si accettano altri suggerimenti


----------



## flljob

Casi siempre es _dejar en paz._ Depende del contexto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dipende, si potrebbe tradurre anche con "dejar estar" o "dejarlo" e basta, se è per questo. O in altri modi. Io, per es., "dejar pasar" non l'ho mai sentito usare, anche se non metto in dubbio che esista da qualche parte nel mondo.

Senza una frase intera e un contesto è impossibile rispondere...

"Dejar en paz" è "lasciare in pace", nel senso di "dejar tranquilo". Cioè, è un'altra cosa, diversa da "dejar correr una situación/un asunto".


----------



## Fury1985

Se si tratta di un'esclamazione, "Lascia perdere!" la traduzione è "¡Dejalo!"
Nel caso della frase proposta da millenovecentosettantotto, se dovessi scegliere una delle opzioni proposte da ursu-lab direi "lo deje correr" o solamente "lo deje"


----------



## ursu-lab

Fury1985 said:


> Se si tratta di un'esclamazione, "Lascia perdere!" la traduzione è "¡Déjalo!"
> Nel caso della frase proposta da millenovecentosettantotto, se dovessi scegliere una delle opzioni proposte da ursu-lab direi "lo dejé correr" o solamente "lo dejé"


Solo queste piccole correzioni...


----------



## Geviert

Con _dejar _non direi. Magari _no me preocupé más, no me ocupé más, __me desinteresé_. Eventualmente accetterei _dejé de ocuparme. _


----------



## Neuromante

En este contexto funciona:
*No le hice caso*


----------



## chlapec

Geviert said:


> Con _dejar _non direi. Magari _no me preocupé más, no me ocupé más, __me desinteresé_. Eventualmente accetterei _dejé de ocuparme. _


 
Aquí en España, más frecuente sería: "me despreocupé".


----------



## ourense

"Me despreocupé" lo veo un poco formal para el contexto y el original italiano. 
De las traducciones propuestas, que me parecen válidas, me quedaría con: _"lo dejé pasar"_. Me dolía, pero lo dejé pasar porque pensaba que sería algo pasajero...


----------



## honeyheart

millenovecentosettantotto said:


> Contesto: "Ho sentito un malore al fianco. *Non curante* lasciai perdere, pensando che si trattasse di qualcosa di passeggero."


¿Pero qué significa en esta frase "non curante"?


----------



## Geviert

Senza curarmi di ciò.


----------



## ursu-lab

E si scrive "noncurante" / "noncuranza", attaccato.


----------



## millenovecentosettantotto

ourense said:


> "Me despreocupé" lo veo un poco formal para el contexto y el original italiano.
> De las traducciones propuestas, que me parecen válidas, me quedaría con: _"lo dejé pasar"_. Me dolía, pero lo dejé pasar porque pensaba que sería algo pasajero...



Mi è venuto un dubbio: mi sembra che "dejar pasar" sia in italiano "lasciarsi  sfuggire" (dejé pasar esa ocasión) e "dejar correr", se esiste, voglia dire invece "lasciar perdere".

Cosa ne pensate voi?

Gracias de antemano,

MNSO


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma certo che esiste "dejar correr"! Ed è una delle traduzioni più "normali" e semplici di "lasciar perdere". 
Il tuo esempio sul "malore" (che hai aggiunto in un secondo momento) non è esattamente il più "appropriato" per "lasciar perdere" nemmeno in italiano, per questo sono state proposte altre soluzioni, tra cui per es. anche "pasar" (nel senso di "non preoccuparsi").
"Lascia perdere" si dice soprattutto quando una cosa o qualcuno ti infastidisce o ti crea dei problemi e decidi di non dargli più importanza, per es. per via di un *torto *subito.

Altri esempi, oltre a un torto:
Stai litigando con qualcuno e un tuo amico ti dice di lasciar perdere e di andare via perché è inutile continuare a discutere.
O hai provato a superare un esame per tre volte consecutive e dopo l'ennesima bocciatura alla fine decidi di lasciar perdere.
Ecc.


----------



## buenaparte

> ...tuo amico ti dice di lasciar perdere e di andare via perché è inutile continuare a discutere.


...tu amigo te dice _*no le hagas caso*_ y vámonos porque es inútil continuar la discusión.


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> Senza curarmi di ciò.





ursu-lab said:


> E si scrive "noncurante" / "noncuranza", attaccato.


Ah, muchas gracias a ambos, realmente no lograba interpretarlo.





ursu-lab said:


> Il tuo esempio sul "malore" non è esattamente il più "appropriato" per "lasciar perdere" nemmeno in italiano, per questo sono state proposte altre soluzioni...


Esta aclaración es muy útil, y siguiendo en esta línea yo propondría "le resté importancia" o "lo ignoré".


----------



## Eli.C

Hola a tod@s 

Como ya está abierto este hilo sobre "Lasciar perdere/Lasciar stare" voy a preguntar aquí. Habéis dado muchas variantes españolas de estas expresiones, por eso todavía no me queda totalmente claro cuál o cuáles se pueden utilizar para expresar la decisión de abandonar la intención de hacer algo.

Ejemplo: Avevo pensato di passare a salutare alcuni amici prima di partire, ma alla fine *ho lasciato perdere* per non rischiare di fare tardi.
¿Qué expresión utiliziaríais en este contexto?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Elxenc

Salve,

io direi per "_ho lasciato perdere_":  ... al final lo he dejado estar; anche in linguaggio un po' "antico": ... lo he dejado correr.  In stile "diretto", senza frasi fette : pero al final no he ido para no arriesgarme a llegar tarde.

Ciao!


----------



## Eli.C

Sì sì sicuramente si potrebbe trovare un modo alternativo a "lasciar perdere/stare", ma a me interessa capire l'uso di questa espressione in spagnolo. Quindi Dejar estar è corretto? Perché facendo una ricerca su google mi è uscito forse un risultato. Usare solamente Dejar (... pero al final lo he dejado...) è un'opzione possibile o in questo caso no?
Grazie della risposta


----------



## Neuromante

En tu frase y contexto no es correcto


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Eli.C. En italiano sucede lo mismo que en castellano: "_lasciare_" y "_perdere_" tienen por separado unos significados propios y diferenciados, pero juntos pasan a tener un significado concreto diferente al de sus componentes por separado; pues en castellano pasa igual. "Dejarlo estar" no es reemplazable ni por "dejarlo" ni por "estar", pasa a significar un cambio de opinión a la hora de realizar o no una determinada acción; generalmente es para no realizarla.

Ciao!


----------



## Eli.C

Elxenc said:


> Hola:
> 
> Eli.C. En italiano sucede lo mismo que en castellano: "_lasciare_" y "_perdere_" tienen por separado unos significados propios y diferenciados, pero juntos pasan a tener un significado concreto diferente al de sus componentes por separado; pues en castellano pasa igual. "Dejarlo estar" no es reemplazable ni por "dejarlo" ni por "estar", pasa a significar un cambio de opinión a la hora de realizar o no una determinada acción; generalmente es para no realizarla.
> 
> Ciao!



Gracias por tu aclaración Elxenc! Preguntaba sobre "dejar" porque he visto que en otros contextos para decir "Lascia stare!" se puede utilizar "Deja!" o "Déjalo!"


----------



## 5-ht

Ho letto tutti tutti i suggerimenti, da maggio 2011 fino avant'ieri e in tutti quanti trovavo bene "lasciar perdere = no hacer caso"


----------



## Eli.C

Nel contesto che ho dato io non mi sembra molto azzeccato, ma vediamo cosa dicono i nativi.


----------



## 5-ht

Eli.C said:


> Nel contesto che ho dato io non mi sembra molto azzeccato, ma vediamo cosa dicono i nativi.


 Potrebbe, dico potrebbe, funzionare se:
Tú has pensado una una cosa pero en seguida no le hiciste caso por los motivos que sabemos.
Non hai dato retta al tuo pensiero, l'hai lasciato stare.
Ma vediamo cosa dicono i nativi.


----------



## Elxenc

Salve!

Arriba un nativo... Yo continuo pensando igual que en un post mío anterior. Para la frase que elegiste: "_Ejemplo: Avevo pensato di passare a salutare alcuni amici prima di partire, ma alla fine *ho lasciato perdere* per non rischiare di fare tardi._
¿Qué expresión utiliziaríais en este contexto?" 
La traducción mejor (para mí) es: ... _al final lo *he dejado estar*, por no arriesgarme a llegar tarde_. En lenguaje un poco más elevado en vez de "lo he dejado estar" podrías decir: _al final no lo he hecho por no arriesgarme_...; pero en italiano tampoco correspondería un "_ho lasciato perdere_". Me equivoco con esta última apreciación?

Que existen otras posibilidades para "_lasciare perdere_", por supuesto. Ya habéis citado más de una: deja, déjalo, no hacer caso, passar del tema, etc., pero requieren otros contextos. En tu frase no funcionarían. 

Ciao!

P.D.
De todas formas esperad otras opiniones de más "nativos" de castellano, a ver que nos cuentan.


----------



## Eli.C

Sì, estoy de acuerdo contigo Elxenc. Además "dejarlo estar" me parece la opción más fiel a la expresión italiana. 

Si en español diciéramos "[...] al final no lo he hecho.." en italiano simplemente diría "alla fine non l'ho fatto".


----------



## Elxenc

Eli.C said:


> Sì, estoy de acuerdo contigo Elxenc. Además "dejarlo estar" me parece la opción más fiel a la expresión italiana.
> 
> Si en español diciéramos "dijéramos[...] al final no lo he hecho.." en italiano simplemente diría "alla fine non l'ho fatto".



Un pequeño lapsus. A todos cuando nos asomamos a otra lengua ciertos tiempos se nos resisten y al menor despiste ¡zas!. Confieso que mi cruz es volere en algún que otro tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Eli.C

Elxenc said:


> Un pequeño lapsus. A todos cuando nos asomamos a otra lengua ciertos tiempos se nos resisten y al menor despiste ¡zas!. Confieso que mi cruz es volere en algún que otro tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.


Ahhh qué error tan estúpido! ! Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## francisgranada

Eli.C said:


> ... "dejarlo estar" me parece la opción más fiel a la expresión italiana.


 _Dejarlo estar_ me parece equivalente de _lasciar stare_, pero no tanto de _lasciar perdere_ en general. A veces se trata de sinónimos, obviamente, pero la expresión _lasciar perdere_ es - en mi opinión - más "fuerte": no solo indica la idea de "no ocuparse, dejar en paz, no hacer caso, etc ...", sino también la de "olvidar, descartar, no tomar en consideración, etc ...". 

Insomma, si tratta di un'espressione molto "azzeccata", personalmente non la riesco a tradurre bene neanche alla mia lingua madre. (Peccato che in spagnolo non esiste "dejar perder" ... se entendería perfectamente)


----------



## Eli.C

francisgranada said:


> _Dejarlo estar_ me parece equivalente de _lasciar stare_, pero no tanto de _lasciar perdere_ en general. A veces se trata de sinónimos, obviamente, pero la expresión _lasciar perdere_ es - en mi opinión - más "fuerte": no solo indica la idea de "no ocuparse, dejar en paz, no hacer caso, etc ...", sino también la de "olvidar, descartar, no tomar en consideración, etc ...".
> 
> Insomma, si tratta di un'espressione molto "azzeccata", personalmente non la riesco a tradurre bene neanche alla mia lingua madre. (Peccato che in spagnolo non esiste "dejar perder" ... se entendería perfectamente)



Sí, claro. Me refería al ejemplo que he dado aquí. Hay muchos significados de "lasciar stare, lasciar perdere" tanto en italiano como en español. En realidad, sin un contexto específico, en italiano "lascia stare" y "lascia perdere" son casi iguales. Quizás "lascia perdere" me da la impresión de que hay también una matiz de decepción, mientras que "lascia stare" me sugiere un tono más enfadado, irritado.
Pero sin duda depende todo del contexto.


----------

